# What does Microdermabrasion feel like?



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok I'm going for my first microdermabrasion on Tuesday and I'm really excited as I've always wanted to try it.

But I was curious as to what it feels like? I realize that each persons experience will differ slightly but I just wanted some input and to get a general idea. What have your experiences of it been like?

Thanks!


----------



## quinntastic (Dec 9, 2007)

It's painful.  Coarse crystal blasted across your face and then you are raw and red for a while.  Not worth it.  Never had it but I know people that have had it done, and have seen their skin all red and blotchy.  They need to take pain medicine also.  Ouch.  No thanks.

I recommend Modern Friction by Origins.  It's like gentle microdermabrasion and you can use it 2 to 3 times a week.  It purges your pores of all the buildup and minimizes the appearance of pores.  It leaves your skin super smooth and glowing.

I love my skin too much to have microdermabrasion.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh well at least I can say I've tried it.

Too poor to afford origins. The only reason I'm even having a facial with microdermabrasion is because my feller bought me a session as a gift lol.

Thanks for the reply anyways.


----------



## quinntastic (Dec 9, 2007)

You're welcome.  I hope it's not too painful and if you want to let us know how it went I'd be excited to hear another opinion.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll post how it went. I hope it's not either. From what I've heard it just stings a bit but isn't really painful just a little uncomfortable. It's probably a bit like plucking your brows lol. At first it really hurts but once you do it regularly you don't even feel it hehe.


----------



## *KT* (Dec 9, 2007)

I had it done two weeks ago.  No redness and not painful in the least.  I found it pretty relaxing and my skin felt so soft and not at all tight when I left. Here was my experience.

I came in wearing makeup.  She put me into a reclining chair (sorta like the dentist) and tipped me back.  She put a towel over my shoulders/chest, so I felt all cozy and she had one of those vibrating massage mats on the chair that was buzzing up and down my body from calves to my back.  She then massaged some sort of facial cream all over into my skin for a few minutes before using a really warm (almost hot) washcloth to wipe off all the makeup that the cream lifted off.   IIRC, she put something else on my face before beginning the actual microderm.   

The microderm feeling is pretty hard to describe.  To me it kinda felt like when you're at the beach and you have fine sand on your skin, but with the world's smallest vacuum depositing and removing the sand.    

When it was done, she left me reclining and applied a calming moisturizing mask and left the room.  I think that was on for approx 5 minutes before she came back and used one of those really warm washcloths to wipe the cream off.  

She said not to put any makeup on for at least 15-30 minutes to give time to let my pores breathe while they're closing back up.  Since I was going straight home for the day, I just left my face naked the rest of the evening.  =)

They also dipped my hands in paraffin and placed a plastic bag & a big pair of mittens on my hands to let the paraffin do it's thing while they were working on my face.  I have no idea if that's a common thing or not, but I enjoyed the extra pampering.  

It's my understanding that there are various companies who make microderm abrasion systems, which leads me to wonder if that could greatly change the experience a person might have getting the procedure done.  Maybe the friend who came away red and in pain had a poorly trained technician or maybe she used the wrong settings for her skin, or maybe the machine wasn't as nice as the one I experienced?  Just some ideas.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 9, 2007)

I had been doing micro before I went on roaccutane to soften my acne rolling scars. I think I may have done around 10 sessions. I LOVED it and now that I have finished my roaccutane and waited 6 months, I can go back and continue. 

It felt like a firm scratching with fingernails and is followed by a soothing menthol mask. 

Word of advice, you may be a little pink for 8-10 hours afterwards, so my suggestion is to do it after work/before bed so the redness subsides by the morning. Wear a sunscreen all the time, as micro can make the skin a little more sensitive to the sun. If you want to do micro just to freshen the complexion I wouldnt do it more than once a month, i was only doing it fortnightly for scarring. Try it out, and let us know how it was!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow that was really helpful thank you! I'm getting an hour long treatment facial so I get lots of creams and cleansings and masks lol. Ohh I'm really looking forward to this now!!!!! *dances with excitement*

chameleonmary - I work from home anyway so it's not much of a problem. I do have a little bit of scaring on my temples but I couldn't afford to get this done regularly at all as it's £55 a session lol. So that's a bit much for me to get done all the time.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 11, 2007)

Update!

Went for my facial today and It was AMAZING!! I have no idea why I've never gotten one before but I will certainly get it done again. Everything went fine. It was tingley but not uncomfortable and my skin looks so awesome.


----------

